# [How to] Change password on active directory



## Ryan81 (Jan 28, 2003)

I am on a small network and I am trying to figure out how to get new users to authenticate their username on Active directory. Then I want them to change there network password. All the computers are OS X.2.3. Any ideas?


----------

